# Debenhams Summer Spectacular!



## Curious81 (11 May 2009)

Up to 25% in  Debenhams from Wednesday 13 May to Saturday 16 May.


----------



## Celtwytch (15 May 2009)

And, for once, they're actually giving the full 25% off in most departments!


----------



## lou2 (15 May 2009)

They have extended it now until Sunday.


----------



## mcaul (16 May 2009)

All Debenham sales do is bring their prices down to everyday levels of other retailers for a couple of days!


----------

